# need advice on tithes



## waymor51 (Sep 4, 2009)

i am out of work and my wife gets ssi. we only have money for bills, or pay tithes an let some bills go.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 4, 2009)

I can almost promise you your pastor would not expect you to tithe in such dire times, Have you ask your pastor this same question?


----------



## TonyE (Sep 4, 2009)

In the New Testament Paul reminds the Church in Corinth that God is not a respecter of persons. He doesn’t look to see if you’re rich or poor, He looks at the heart; God’s grace and love rules in the age of the New Testament church. 

Christians are not under the Law of Moses, but under the Law of Grace (Gal 1:15-16) The Apostle Paul lays out the manner of tithing in the New Testament. (2 Cor 9:8) You must each make up your own mind as to how much you should give. Don't give reluctantly or in response to pressure, for God loves the person who gives cheerfully.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 5, 2009)

That can be a hard decision in difficult times, but my first response is to pray and ask God for guidance. Tithing should be done with a cheerful heart and out of thankfulness for all He has given us and not out of a sense of obligation.

I do firmly believe though that we can't outgive God. I see evidence of that in our family budget. Even when the money's not there, our needs are met.

In Malachi 3:10 God tells us to test him and see if He will not bless us if we give back a portion to Him (of what was His to begin with)

I hope you find another  job soon and I'll pray for your family.


----------



## waymor51 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks. you all have been a help.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 5, 2009)

My thinking if you can't tithes - you can help in other ways that is just as rewarding as tithing and God will reward you for it.  My church understand there are alot of people out of work and don't expect you to tithe but if you can then by all means do it even if it is just $5.00 or whatever you can.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 5, 2009)

There's been many a sermon on this subject!

Tithe according to how you want to be blessed!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 5, 2009)

God knows what you can and can't give and as someone said earlier you don't have to tithe just money, you can do a talent or time for Him.  Also remember, God always provides so if you continue to tithe money He'll provide for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 5, 2009)

TonyE said:


> In the New Testament Paul reminds the Church in Corinth that God is not a respecter of persons. He doesn’t look to see if you’re rich or poor, He looks at the heart; God’s grace and love rules in the age of the New Testament church.
> 
> Christians are not under the Law of Moses, but under the Law of Grace (Gal 1:15-16) The Apostle Paul lays out the manner of tithing in the New Testament. (2 Cor 9:8) You must each make up your own mind as to how much you should give. Don't give reluctantly or in response to pressure, for God loves the person who gives cheerfully.



All true.
Give as you can.
God will bless you.
God doesn't care how much you give.... God cares what's in your heart as you give.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 5, 2009)

Like the widow in the Bible: She didn't have much to give,but what she gave was from her heart.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 6, 2009)

I just said a prayer for you and your family.  Ask God, he will guide you.


----------



## waymor51 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks everyone for your advice and prayers.


----------



## Hog4DADY (Sep 6, 2009)

God Bless YOU, Your in my prayer!


----------



## Mackey (Sep 8, 2009)

waymor,
I agree that we can't outgive God, and since I'm at work I'm unable to look it up for you just now, but the Bible says we are to give a tenth of our first (emphasis on first) fruits. If you do just that he will provide in a way you can't believe.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 19, 2009)

waymor51 said:


> i am out of work and my wife gets ssi. we only have money for bills, or pay tithes an let some bills go.



51, it doesnt matter what your pastor thinks about your tithing. it only matter what God thinks and what the Bible says.

if you will study tithing hard in the NT, you will see that tithing gave way to "New Testament giving"...  you are not under a law saying you need to give 10%... not because i say so... but thats what the Bible says...  please listen to the following sermon...

God bless you.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=327082339461


----------



## Russ Toole (Sep 19, 2009)

Pay your bills.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 21, 2009)

waymor51 said:


> i am out of work and my wife gets ssi. we only have money for bills, or pay tithes an let some bills go.



Pay your bills.   Be wise with your finances and then maybe, you'll have some money to give to the church.  Give in other ways, time, helping set-up/take down chairs etc etc.

Jesus said to render unto Ceaser what is Ceaser's.  If you owe the money, God would want you to pay it.




Mackey said:


> waymor,
> I agree that we can't outgive God, and since I'm at work I'm unable to look it up for you just now, but the Bible says we are to give a tenth of our first (emphasis on first) fruits. If you do just that he will provide in a way you can't believe.



No...the Bible doesn't say that.  I'll leave it at that as this is the encouragement and prayer request forum...but please, please don't make statements about the Bible that aren't true.


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 21, 2009)

Tithing is an act of faith. It is a way for us to see God work in our lives. When we sit and look at our budgets and can't figure out where the money will come from to pay all that we have to pay, we naturally want to put our tithes and offerings at the bottom of the list. God said to put him first in all areas of our lives. When it comes to money the way to put God first is to pay our tithes. (10% of our increase, where our needs are supplied from) than our offerings.(above the 10%, that is where our blessings come from).
Pay your tithes and trust God to supply your needs in His own way.


----------



## Mackey (Sep 21, 2009)

RJ,
Please show me in the Bible where I am wrong. I haven't looked it up yet, but when I read it I made a note of it. I will check for sure. If I am wrong, I need to know so that I'm not passing on bad info.

Thanks,
Mackey.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 21, 2009)

your in  my prayers as well. Ask God and let him guide you on this matter.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 22, 2009)

Mackey said:


> RJ,
> Please show me in the Bible where I am wrong. I haven't looked it up yet, but when I read it I made a note of it. I will check for sure. If I am wrong, I need to know so that I'm not passing on bad info.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mackey.



Mackey,
I'm not trying to put you down...just the "tithing" thing is a spiritual pet peeve of mine and as a member of a Southern Baptist Church, I see the harm that the SBC has done to many in teaching that the "tithe" is Biblical.  I do agree with you that we all need to be "giving" to the local Church and that it should be joyful and generous as all things come from the Lord.  Just don't think that the 10% rule is Biblical.   10% of what?  So many variables.  Some need to give more, some can only give of their time, some can only give of their skills.  For the OP, I'd recommend giving of time and skill since money is stretched thin right now.

Here is a sermon on giving that will explain the Tithe and how New Testament Christians should give.  You can download it for free or read it (http://www.gty.org/Resources/Sermons/42-208)



Second, here is a sermon on the abuse of the poor.  It looks at the Widow giving her last penny to the religious system of the day.  Very interesting perspective and I think goes hand in hand with the struggles that the OP is having.  I encourage everyone who is dealing with this right now to read/listen to this sermon.  (http://www.gty.org/Resources/Sermons/42-251)


May the Lord give us wisdom and discernment in these difficult times.


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't let these religions fool you.  Tithing is not required by the Bible.  Yes God will bless you for all you do and give but it is NOT a requirement.


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Sep 23, 2009)

Tithing should not always be about money. You can give of yourself, go out and help someone, like a senior citizens home is a good place. There are so many lonely seniors that would be excited to just sit and talk to someone, and maybe even share God's word.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 24, 2009)

Mackey said:


> RJ,
> Please show me in the Bible where I am wrong. I haven't looked it up yet, but when I read it I made a note of it. I will check for sure. If I am wrong, I need to know so that I'm not passing on bad info.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mackey.



the OT "tithe" gave way to NT giving. show me anywhere in the NT where anybody commanded a 10% tithe.  just as the sabbath gave way to sunday worship... tithing gave way to NT giving.

nowhere in the NT are we commanded to STOP worhsipping on the sabbath... all of the worship was moved to the first day of the week... same thing with tithing. we are not commanded to stop 10% tithing in the NT but we see by example that in the NT, Christians are to become "cheerful givers"...  its about the heart... not what we're "commanded" to do by the law...


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2009)

Matthew 23:23 (New International Version)

 23"Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth of your spices—mint, dill and cummin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the law—justice, mercy and faithfulness. You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former..


His words. Hmmmmm?


----------



## win270wsm (Sep 25, 2009)

TonyE said:


> In the New Testament Paul reminds the Church in Corinth that God is not a respecter of persons. He doesn’t look to see if you’re rich or poor, He looks at the heart; God’s grace and love rules in the age of the New Testament church.
> 
> Christians are not under the Law of Moses, but under the Law of Grace (Gal 1:15-16) The Apostle Paul lays out the manner of tithing in the New Testament. (2 Cor 9:8) You must each make up your own mind as to how much you should give. Don't give reluctantly or in response to pressure, for God loves the person who gives cheerfully.



Amen!!


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 25, 2009)

gtparts said:


> Matthew 23:23 (New International Version)
> 
> 23"Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth of your spicesâ€”mint, dill and cummin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the lawâ€”justice, mercy and faithfulness. You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former..
> 
> ...




definition of "fulfil"

ful·fill also ful·fil (fl-fl)
tr.v. ful·filled, ful·fill·ing, ful·fills also ful·fils 
1. To bring into actuality; effect: fulfilled their promises.
2. To carry out (an order, for example).
3. To measure up to; satisfy. See Synonyms at perform, satisfy.
4. *To bring to an end; complete.*

Jesus kept the law yet fulfilled the law. notice #4... to bring to an end...
tithing was a law that Jesus brought to an end.  Jesus also kept the sabbath but he fulfilled the sabbath or brought "an end to"... the sabbath.  we are no longer under "the law"...


----------



## Mackey (Sep 28, 2009)

Beenhuntin,
So what you are saying is that since Jesus fulfilled the prophisy of the OLD TESTEMENT, that in the NEW TESTEMENT, the Church no longer had a finincal need and that we as Christians no longer have an obligation to give. BTW look it up the word "Tithe" translated is "Tenth", sorry I'm not sure of the original language. Yes all need to be very careful of giving to whom, the devil is a lot of things and liar is not the least of these. Please consider a man known to us all, Mr. J.C. Penny. He was almost broke and tried a business venture. BTW he was a devoute Christian that gave to the church. As he prospered, he increased his "Tithe" beyond the requierd 10% that's right he gave 90%, we all know the rest of the story. I'm still reading the Bible and haven't yet studied the NT on Tithing, but I believe that if we do our part with a cheerful heart then he will provide for us betond our expectations.


----------

